# May 2015: "The Beast Within" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on May** 25th, 2015 at 7:30pm EST*.


----------



## escorial (May 15, 2015)

gonna read all these later on today then vote..like the look of some of the titles


----------



## LeeC (May 15, 2015)

Only three I know, but there's some hard choices here.

- - - - - - - update - - - - - - - - -

I screwed up in misreading your comment about not using the likes button. I apologize and want to note that I didn't "Like" all I intended to before waking up. Since I can't be trusted to follow the rules (these old eyes), I'll keep my preferences to myself from now on.


----------



## rcallaci (May 15, 2015)

Had a rough time picking just three- Some damn good poems ...the beast is roaring with delight...


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2015)

voted


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 16, 2015)

voted. lol that the only one I voted for that nobody else picked is the one I think is objectively the best poem.

Objectivity, you monstrous farce!

edit: to clarify, I voted for three, but the other two had other votes.


----------



## Firemajic (May 16, 2015)

The Devilish Poets of WF unchained their inner BEAST! Fabulous Prompt... Brilliant poems..


----------



## aj47 (May 16, 2015)

Voted.  These are always difficult choices.


----------



## Nellie (May 16, 2015)

Voted. It was a difficult decision this time. Poets must all have some sort of "beast within" and a devilish desire to write it out!


----------



## midnightpoet (May 16, 2015)

Voted.  Good jobs by all.  I tried a triolet just for the halibut.


----------



## Gumby (May 16, 2015)

Wow! The beast was truly unleashed this month! Great job all around!


----------



## Greimour (May 16, 2015)

Voted. Some tough chioces out there.


----------



## -xXx- (May 18, 2015)

3 votes done.

Thank you for a fabulous start to the week.
I'm pretty sure that if every Monday was filled with
this much diversity and style, I'd be ready for anything
the week came to hold.
Excellent topic and wonderful interpretations.
 *figures out how the _like_ thing works*


----------



## Whiskeyjack (May 18, 2015)

3 votes done and dusted! Some very nice entries. I'm looking forward to competing in these challenges.


----------



## Greimour (May 21, 2015)

Just read a bunch of these again, I don't regret my choices of votes, but I do wonder how I managed to pick them above the others. So many were so good. 3 votes weren't enough. I am like 49/51 for 6 different poems. >.<


----------



## Phil Istine (May 21, 2015)

That was really tough to vote on. I really could have cast six votes if it were permitted.


----------



## musichal (May 21, 2015)

What a talented group.  Voting was difficult, as so many have noted, and my final choice was most difficult.  I read every one more than once, and way more than three of them a bunch of times.  What a cool site you folks have built.  I salute you.


----------

